# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ditari i ndjenjave....

## Shiu

Dita e re - nafaka e re, thotë një fjalë e urtë popullore. 
Me ditën e re - edhe një ditar i ri për ndjenjat e reja.

----------


## Leandra

Se kutpoj pse dhe sot u zgjova...  Po neser valle...

----------


## Albioni

he?! si mund ti pershkruaj ndjenjat kur ato as nuk shkaktohen e as nuk ndalohen nga truri im?

Nuk di si mund ta pershkruaj nje ndjenje orgazme,  nuk di si mund ta pershkruaj ndjenjen e mallit per familjen dhe vendin tim, nuk mundem ta pershkruaj ndjenjen e nje cigareje marijuane pas nje dite te gjate, nuk mund te pershkruaj ndjenjen e dashurise qe kam per miqte dhe shoket e mi.   Nuk mund te pershkruaj te gjitha ndjenjat qe me grumbullohen bashke ne keto momente.

Mbase duhet te jesh shume afer nje njeriu qe te ndjesh ate qe ndjen ai.

----------


## Teli

Sot eshte e shtune nuk e di cila date eshte. E c'me duhet ta di. Do ta abstrahoj hapsiren qe te perfitoj ne kohe..

----------


## leci

E shtune 8 nentor.
Po bien shi,aq shume ,sa qe duket sikur do te jete hera e fundit.
Dite e bukur sot.Ne ngrohtesine e krevatit,po perpiqem te shkoj nen urdherat e zotit te endrrave..
Minutat kalojne..
Koha,alleatja ime besnike..
Ne krahet e saj me percjell,si shoqe e pandare...
pak kohe dhe perseri do jem me te ne endrrat e mija...

----------


## Hekurani1

Prishtine, 8 nentor...
Nje ndjenje te papershkruar kam perjetuar sot! Ne fakt kam takuar nje goce syjeshile me te cilen ishim takuar ne nje enderr te bardhe ketu e 11 vite me pare!

----------


## Mjellma

Eh sa me kishte marre malli,ashtu nga bregu i Veternikut shiqoja Prishtinen,eh sa e bukur duket nga aty, duke si mbretresh...

Doja te ecja edhe ashtu ne ate teposhzen arrita tek shkolla ime,kujtime te bukur nga ajo shkolle,dashuria e pare,eh ku gjindet tani AI,ashtu do duke ecur kalova kah rrethi edhe vazhdova kah Koroza.

Rruges shifa njerz qe nguteshin ne punet e tyre te mbeshtjellur nga te ftohetit por une nuk e ndija te ftohtin sepse kisha malli,mall i cili me  ngrohte.Ashtu duke ecur arrita tek Byrektorja "Bosna" ishte hapur!U ula aty ku gjithemon ulesha edhe puntori nuk me pyti  sepse e dinte si gjithemon" 200gr me mish edhe nje Kos" eh shijen me te mire ne qytet e kan byrekat ne ate burektore!

Morra rrugen kah Hotel Grandi,u ula mbrenda,si gjithemon nje Bonita edhe nje makiato  edhe shiqoja Lisin me te cilin me lidhin kujtime te paharuara edhe fillova te mendoj e mendoj...

Prishtina me sjell kujtime...
Prishtina dashuria ime

Eh ishte vetem nje enderr...sa do te deshiroja ta ishte ne realitet....

----------


## Hekurani1

Loti i shpirtit mu lag nga thatësia
Mbështetur pas grilave të harresës
Kokën e shtrydhur nga bindjet e mia
Terri ma shtynë përtej vdekjes

----------


## Altina

10 Netor...

Dite e re kismet i ri..

----------


## Aldo_dj

po ashtu eshte, dite e re kismet i ri.
le te shikojme perpara !!!

----------


## Hekurani1

Ika te pergatitem per ta shijuar bukurine e gocave te Kosves!

----------


## Altina

Mesdite e qete....
tu japesh te tjereve shprese eshte kenaqesi, por me teper eshte kur i jep shprese vetes dhe mendon se jeta edhe pse e tille me "kreshta" eshte e bukur...

----------


## Veshtrusja

10 Nentor

Vesi nga ftohma ka zbardhuar barin, megjithate dielli ndricon... se shpejti dhe bari do te gjelberoj ne mes te k'saj ftohme.

----------


## Zana Vizitorit

Asgje me shume se asgjeja.hekuran,une ne privat bisedoj vetem me miqte.Ti nuk i perket asaj kategorie.

----------


## Hekurani1

> _Postuar më parë nga Zana Vizitorit_ 
> *Asgje me shume se asgjeja.hekuran,une ne privat bisedoj vetem me miqte.Ti nuk i perket asaj kategorie.*


?!!! :i habitur!:

----------


## Hekurani1

U ktheva i dehur nga bukuria magjepse e vajzave kosovare! Race fisnike jemi ne shqiptaret. Emocione te paperjetuara ndonjehere na sollen per 4 ore rrjesht ne sallen e sporteve "1 tetori" ne Prishtine 35 gocat me te bukura kosovare.
Me te tilla ndjenja nuk do te ngopesha kurre.

----------


## heret a vone

Sonte do doja te strukesha ne vehten time... ne pjesen me te mire te vehtes, aty ku ska inate.... urrejtje... dhimbje....
Sonte dhe fjalet me jane te lodhura...

----------


## Altina

Dite me diell sot...
Vertete dite e ngrohte qe me mbeshtjell krahet, jam ne fluturim te larget e te vertete...

----------


## Living in Vain

mesdite,

fryme e pashtershme per me mire....ska si te jete ndryshe.  E pamundur pa e nxjerre koken te fshehurit me thenjet e padeklaruara.

----------


## Living in Vain

dhe pse data 11 sot, dua te hedh dicka ketu per 5,6,7,8 Nentorin qe i jetonin dhe te vuajturit e kaq viteve qe me bene te deshperohem tek i shihja rrugeve te permalluar e te dobesuar nga vuajtja dhe malli.

me ndihmuan keto dite te kthehem pas e te kujtoj pamje te njejta dhe akoma me larg se aq.

Bregdet.....vend traktatesh dhe njekohsisht lotesh e shpirtdhenjesh.....deshira per te krehur floket e mi ne ate bregdet te ftohte me eren e detit te matane kufirit, me bente ta duroja dhimbjen mbi kurriz e te deshiroja ajrin e paster dhe bukurine e atij qyteti.

me pas bore e maleve drejt tokes meme sikur thoshte "mi ler mua te gjitha me bardhesine time t'i ndris"

hhhhhhhhmmmmmmmm..................jete mizerje!

----------

